# Wearing a go-pro for deliveries



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I was falsely accused on floor trash of not delivering something today.

I uploaded my go-pro for the day to youtube and when floor trash sent in the accusation I responsed with the video of the incident and told them the time stamps for each of the deliveries showing me asking the "customers" the name on the order and handing over the food.

So far i'm at 18 views and have already been reactivated.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

18 views, Nice! is it a private video or open for everyone that can find it to view?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

^ FLKeys, Bad idea. So is calling them floor trash , should they find this tread.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> ^ FLKeys, Bad idea. So is calling them floor trash , should they find this tread.


What is a bad idea? When I posted my private video and sent the link to Uber I only got like 5 views. That is what has me wondering if it was private or not. If it is private the 18 views is great, maybe more there are getting an education.

As far as someone from the company seeing the post, I guess it is a slim chance. I do know a company that monitored a forum on a regular basis. They actually reached out to me to resolve an issue I had.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Well it could go for the better. I just don't trust them to do the right thing. We know there track record.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I do know a company that monitored a forum on a regular basis. They actually reached out to me to resolve an issue I had.


That was back in the days when they gave a shit.
Ahhh, yea ... good times.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Do you just turn the go pro on when you approach the delivery spot?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Floor trash

***** gash

Why do they bleep out "*****"?

*****

W-h-ore


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

My wife caught me wearing a Go Pro during our once a week conjugal visit! I'm not sure which she was madder about, wearing the camera or posting the videos on YouTube?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Seamus said:


> My wife caught me wearing a Go Pro during our once a week conjugal visit! I'm not sure which she was madder about, wearing the camera or posting the videos on YouTube?


My wife wanted me to make a sex vid of us.
I couldn't find a big enough wide angle lens that would provide 'coverage'.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I was falsely accused on floor trash of not delivering something today.
> 
> I uploaded my go-pro for the day to youtube and when floor trash sent in the accusation I responsed with the video of the incident and told them the time stamps for each of the deliveries showing me asking the "customers" the name on the order and handing over the food.
> 
> So far i'm at 18 views and have already been reactivated.


A body-worn camera should be a cheap solution!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

estore009 said:


> A body-worn camera should be a cheap solution!


SMH

I just can't believe that someone would be willing to spend all that money on a job that doesn't pay any money. I get the whole "investment" thing ... but, there should also be a "return on investment".

"We will pay you $10 an hour, but first you gotta buy a $150 body cam, and a $200 dash cam."

I wonder how many people would work at McD's if they had to buy their own uniforms.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Cept at McD's you are an employee.

Sometimes a price can not be put on safety. One still might be killed, but a least a conviction may happen sooner.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> SMH
> 
> I just can't believe that someone would be willing to spend all that money on a job that doesn't pay any money. I get the whole "investment" thing ... but, there should also be a "return on investment".
> 
> ...


I use the go pro as a "dash camera" on the motorcycle so I already had it.

And yes i just _turn it on_ when i get close.

And if _floor trash_ actually "reached out to me" through the forum i'd give 2 craps about them. I won't post enough info on here for them to figure out who I am and i'm currently connected to a public Wifi. My UP account connects through MANY MANY wifis many, public. So i could care less.

If they subpoenaed the forum and actually managed to track me down i'd be super impressed.


----------



## 8 Minute Ad Revenue (Mar 28, 2021)

Yup. I wear a body camera designed for law enforcement and it records every second I have their food with me. I post these videos after I edit out their personal information and never let the footage show where they live.


----------

